# Ozark Ingenuity?  Storage/Stand for MES 30



## gitnby (Jul 20, 2013)

Had an old marine-type refrigerator on my pontoon boat. Never used it and it just took up space.

Found a great use for it!

The MES 30 fits perfectly on top, and the new height makes it soooooo much easier to access when loading chips, pellets meat, etc.

chocked the wheels on the MES and the top of the fridge is hard vinyl which is easy to wipe clean and it keeps drips form ruining my deck













0720131054a_zps23464f7b.jpg



__ gitnby
__ Jul 20, 2013






Inside, I store my chips, pellets, thermometers, paper towels,etc and it is airtight.













0720131054_zps8b35e712.jpg



__ gitnby
__ Jul 20, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jul 20, 2013)

That's a great setup you have now!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I keep my MES on a stand as well but it's nowhere near as cool as yours...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome Idea !!!

Bear


----------

